# licensed plastisol transfers



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hi guys, i know this question has been asked before about where to get licensed transfers from, i have been through older threads and found these sites

Wholesale Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Designs | T-shirt Heat Transfers

Heat Transfer T-Shirt Designs: iron-on t-shirt, iron on t shirt designs, custom printing & more


anyone know of any others? your help would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Pro-World!!!!!!


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Pro-World!!!!!!



thanks but i mean for famous designs, TV characters etc, i understand that they must be hard to get a hold of, but cant be impossible right?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Wat exactly are you looking for?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you mean characters like Mikey Mouse, etc?


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> Do you mean characters like Mikey Mouse, etc?



sorta, but the example i had in mind was mainly family guy

thanks


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I would contact Pro World (or others providers like them) and ask
them specifically about it. If they work with licensed products, they should know better.
Good luck


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks, il give it a shot but my guess would have been that if they could have got their hands on it they would be offering it on their site? no harm in asking though, are there are other proworld type of sites?

thanks


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Isn't it copywrite infringement if you print characters like Mickey Mouse or Family guy to be sold? I thought you had to obtain something from the owners of those characters.


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I am also trying to find a specific transfer. I see the shirts offered at 10 or more different sites, same exact design, but can't seem to find the transfers. It's the Abide one of the Big Lebowski. Anyone have any suggestions? I don't see it on Pro World or any of my usual places.


----------

